# Command And Conquer Generals I Get A Error On Downloading Online Patch That You Need



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

So I Recently Bought c+c generals, ive installed the game and also played it offline...but when i try to go online it says the game requires a patch to play...so i hit the patch button and the patching begins....at the end of the patch the 10/10th patch i get this error










Anyone have any suggestions??
My Laptops a 2008 Vista model so there shouldn't be any system requirement problems...im a noob to the whole computer industry thats why im asking for your help ha..

hope someone gets back to me thanks a million =)

the error says (Failure Renaming/Deleting File C:\Program Files\EA Games\Command And Conquer Generals\English.big)

thanks =)


----------



## Turvs (Jun 14, 2008)

try download of an external link. 
Try here http://www.gamershell.com/download_11901.shtml.

if not try reinstalling the game and patching then.


----------



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

thanks turvs ill try this...


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

Its probably vista's UAC. Right click the generals exe and select run as administrator and then try again.


----------



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

ok well i tried downloading it from the link that you gave me and it patched and then this box appeared when i tried running the game.










And everytime i do hit the ok button it restarts..then i just get this same box everytime i try run the game...over and over again just this box....

I also went into the file and ran the generals.exe as administrator..still no change...

I havn't reinstalled the game should i do this then download again from the external link???

Open to any suggestions this is so annoying...vista sucks 

whats the benefits from 'run as adminstrator' ?

thanks guys...


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

that patch may have done something yeah. So uninstall and then reinstall generals, and then try the tip I gave earlier.


----------



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

kk ill do this then get back to you...thanks...


----------



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

where should i download the patch from once re installed and ran as adminstrator ??? from the actually game file or from the gamershell link above ???


----------



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

kk guys thanks its working now cheers =)


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

Pleasure :smile:. remember, if something doesn't work like a changing of a file etc by software, then it's the UAC so just run as admin and your good to go.


----------



## steven112 (Apr 23, 2010)

I had the same problem so i download the patch from the site you did give and it doesn't work. maybe because i have c&c the first decade.


----------

